
Sophie Germain Prime Search found World Record twin primes [pdf] - TwoFx
https://www.primegrid.com/download/twin-1290000.pdf
======
chx
It's incredibly fascinating how very simple constructs like primes have such
complexity to them. It's very easy for a 14 year old to formulate questions
relating to primes that noone can answer.

~~~
labster
Noone is a pretty smart guy. But there are questions that no one, not even he,
can answer.

~~~
niccl
gnome Ann's best friend perhaps?
[https://xkcd.com/1704/](https://xkcd.com/1704/)

------
jason_slack
what I find interesting is the amount of computing power that it takes to
calculate.

Edit: As an after thought, there are recordings of million digit prime
numbers:
[http://www.primegrid.com/download/SR5-180062.pdf](http://www.primegrid.com/download/SR5-180062.pdf)

------
pavel_lishin
Are there chains of Sophie Germain primes?

e.g.,

    
    
        p is prime
        2p + 1 is prime
        2(2p + 1) + 1 is prime...

~~~
teraflop
Wikipedia says these are called Cunningham chains:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cunningham_chain](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cunningham_chain)

There are no infinite chains, but there are conjectured to be inifinitely many
finite chains of every possible length.

------
di
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sophie_Germain_prime](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sophie_Germain_prime)

------
gr3yh47
this is a great example of the title change rule making a title worse

i think taglines/subtitles/subject sentences should be eligible for titles too

